
A new memory profiler for Linux written in Rust - Supermighty
https://github.com/nokia/memory-profiler
======
codetrotter
Author of the tool talks a bit about it at
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/bq64xw/a_new_memory_p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/bq64xw/a_new_memory_profiler_for_linux_from_nokia/)

------
miohtama
Looks like it is made by Nokia. My lucky guess is that they probably use it
for base station diagnostics and debugging.

~~~
panpanna
This seems to be Nokia's version of 20% projects.

He said this is used for long running tasks @ Nokia so you are probably right.

~~~
pjmlp
The old Nokia had not such things.

